
Show HN: Really Simple Tasks with Baqqer - lowglow
https://baqqer.com/posts/1529
======
lowglow
We just added simple task tracking for team projects on Baqqer. It's basically
a no-nonsense todo list to help a project keep moving forward. Let us know
what you think. :)

